# Vorsicht: Trojaner in gefälschter Telekom-Rechnung



## jupp11 (17 Mai 2013)

http://www.t-online.de/computer/sic...rojaner-in-gefaelschter-telekom-rechnung.html


> Online-Kriminelle versuchen derzeit über den Versand gefälschter Rechnungen der Deutschen Telekom eine Schadsoftware zu verbreiten. Mit der Spam-Mail kommt eine ZIP-Datei, die einen Trojaner auf den PC schmuggelt. Die Mail ist zwar eine nahezu perfekte Fälschung, doch wer genau hinschaut, kann die Gefahr erkennen.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...om-Rechnung-hat-Virus-im-Gepaeck-1864889.html


> Nach gefälschten Bahn-Buchungsbestätigungen sind nun auch nachgeahmte Telekom-Rechnungen im Umlauf, die man kaum vom Original unterscheiden kann. Der Dateianhang enthält einen Virus. Der Betreff lautet perfiderweise "RechungOnline Monat April 2013" – genau so eine Mail versendet die Telekom derzeit im Original an ihre Kunden. Auch inhaltlich ist die HTML-Mail kaum von ihrem Vorbild zu unterscheiden. Die Grafiken werden direkt vom Server der Telekom nachgeladen.


----------

